# How does misdemeanor effect on me or my career or my life ???? please help?



## jakmod (Jul 9, 2014)

here in uae... my company produce products for local client on behalf of all indemnity and authorization provided by client. but after the production client export that product and CID came and take me into custody even i am just an employee i got nothing to do with this. i dont even know what is the story behind, is it copyright act or what  as i am working as an operation manager i am not even in sales or marketing. however they still take me and put me in for investigation. i am not sure why? so i would like to know am i be a victim of this part of game or its just they want statement or what is it? i haven't done anything wrong since i have been working not specially any criminal activity. why they drag me into this and what will be the outcome? am i safe or what? please help me out.. its really stressful.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you have been arrested have you sought the advice of a lawyer or the British Embassy ?


----------



## jakmod (Jul 9, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> If you have been arrested have you sought the advice of a lawyer or the British Embassy ?


nope not yet.. they give me appointment as they need my statement... thats what they said...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

OK,

BEFORE you attend your appointment to give your statement, speak to a lawyer or the Embassy.


----------



## jakmod (Jul 9, 2014)

vantage said:


> OK,
> 
> BEFORE you attend your appointment to give your statement, speak to a lawyer or the Embassy.


i contact one lawyer according to him he said they just need ur statement.. as by the time of raid only you were available there so they take you... 

is it still need to worry about?


----------



## jakmod (Jul 9, 2014)

as i am not the one who signed the contract or in sales or marketing... thats all i know is because i am one of the staff member.. and by the time of raid i was the only one available there so CID took me... all i wanted to make sure that it has nothing to do with my personal life record?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

You need to inform the Embassy, that's what they're here for. Whilst they may not provide legal representation for you they will be able to point you in the direction of lawyers that they believe are suited for local representation.

Whilst you believe that you have not done anything wrong and this is not in any way saying you have, the interpretation of local laws is just that - an interpretation - you need 'local' help to protect yourself.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Did you contact the British Embassy or is it another embassy that you need to contact?
As an operations manager you might have some responsibility? How many layers of management do you have above you?
Do you know why there was a raid?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

What industry are you in and what products do you actually manufacture?
If you are titled as the operations manager then there would normally be some expectation that you would know exactly what you are manufacturing ( and the implications in a wider sense regarding copyright, counterfeiting, passing off etc.)
Even if your company is manufacturing something on behalf of someone else - then you would still be responsible if what you are making contravenes UAE or International law.
You need to be very careful - as you could easily be the scapegoat that your conpany owner is looking for to shift any blame for wrongdoing firmly at your feet.
The owner could deny any knowledge of what his company was doing and simply state that this was your responsibility as the "operations manager".
Is this title on your visa and did you need to produce an atttested degree certificate to get your visa?
If yes - then you have a proper managerial role and have a real duty of care to the company and clients.
If no, and you have something like "clerk" on your actual visa - then you would have a better chance of denying knowledge of what the senior management are up to.
You need to avoid the buck stopping at you!
Be careful - best of luck.
Steve


----------



## jakmod (Jul 9, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> What industry are you in and what products do you actually manufacture?
> If you are titled as the operations manager then there would normally be some expectation that you would know exactly what you are manufacturing ( and the implications in a wider sense regarding copyright, counterfeiting, passing off etc.)
> Even if your company is manufacturing something on behalf of someone else - then you would still be responsible if what you are making contravenes UAE or International law.
> You need to be very careful - as you could easily be the scapegoat that your conpany owner is looking for to shift any blame for wrongdoing firmly at your feet.
> ...


yes as an operations manager i should know whats going on.... and i am not the one who signed the contract between two companies.. as an operations manager i do ofcourse know that we produce this brand but i won't know that brand we produce is copyright to any other third party.. we work on behalf of documents provided by client here in local and we didn't export.. as far as my knowledge they said first its copyright issue "name" and secondly we sale locally but they dont have any evidence and client take all responsibility and said i am responsible and thereof such claim from any third party... i am not denying i wont know what we produce what i deny is i wont know that brand was owned by any other company. as search proved nationally that brand is availabe and not owned by anyone yet by that time... industry is "TOBACCO"

Is this title on your visa and did you need to produce an atttested degree certificate to get your visa?

title on my visa is "operations manager" and no i haven't done any kind of attestation to get visa.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If your company produce a branded product - then it is their responsibility to get a proper authorisation letter from the brand rights owner stating that you have their permission to produce this product with their branding.
If your company has this letter - fine - if not, then your company will be in trouble.
In your job positi


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

What nationality are you really?


----------



## jakmod (Jul 9, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If your company produce a branded product - then it is their responsibility to get a proper authorisation letter from the brand rights owner stating that you have their permission to produce this product with their branding.
> If your company has this letter - fine - if not, then your company will be in trouble.
> In your job positi


we do have indemnity and authorization letter from our client to our company that they will be responsible for any such claim from any third party and thereof. 

thats all i want to know and make sure that company is responsible not me?? m still secure?? it has got nothing to do with my personal history record?


regards


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I want to say something might be irrelevant.

Some members apparently mark themselves as English to get appropriate responses. I have talked to some of my friends and they all have the impression the response you get here on the forum is always relevant to where you come from.

I hope I am not offending anyone, just wanted to get this off my chest.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

A.Abbass said:


> ...I have talked to some of my friends and they all have the impression the response you get here on the forum is always relevant to where you come from...


I am not sure that is correct.

Personally, I look at the national origin of the poster to "guesstimate" at the cultural point of view for better understanding of what the poster is trying to say / saying. 

But I try to respond to the level of my own interpretation of "what's reasonable" based on the post.

The differnce what you and your friends felt might be the cultural difference in interpretation of what that is...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> I want to say something might be irrelevant.
> 
> Some members apparently mark themselves as English to get appropriate responses. I have talked to some of my friends and they all have the impression the response you get here on the forum is always relevant to where you come from.
> 
> I hope I am not offending anyone, just wanted to get this off my chest.


Not offended at all but what your friends have to realise is that the response is often dependent upon the nationality of the OP as their visa situation is somewhat different to other nationalities. It rather stands out when someoes English is so bad they are either from Liverpool, or someone foreign who thinks that putting a UK flag will somehow get them better advice.

Purely from a personal viewpoint, I struggle to believe anyone who claims they are British when their language says the opposite, because if they are trying to be deceptive on the forum over this small issue, I wonder what else they are being deceptive about.

Honesty is the best policy. And its quite plain that an ex-pat Brit would not be arrested and be so utterly confused in the situation you describe.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not claiming this is 100% true, but this is how some people feel. You just said it, some people think putting a UK flag will get them better advice


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> I am not claiming this is 100% true, but this is how some people feel. You just said it, some people think putting a UK flag will get them better advice


No, he said he thinks that might be the case.
In reality, they'd get worse advice, as it would be misleading, as it would not reflect their personal circumstances.

Clearly the UK is a melting pot of nationalities and ethnicities.
However, some of those posting under the 'originally from the UK' banner clearly aren't.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

vantage said:


> ...some of those posting under the 'originally from the UK' banner clearly aren't.


Must admit the thought never came until just now with this thread...

I guess "originally from X" could be taken as:

a) I was born in X
b) I was born elsewhere, but raised in X
c) I have migrated to X
d) I have a passport from X (among others), but never lived there
e) I went to school in X
f) I have just moved to Dubai from X as part of my International career

Etc...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, circumstances can be different depending on what passport somebody holds.
Some embassies could possibly bend over backwards for their citizens but others would not be able to help at all for whatever reason. The "originally from" should state the country where the person was born and/or the country of citizenship. 

I suspect that the OP is not from the UK. Why has he not contacted the British embassy? It appears he just ignored that advise as he did not comment anything. My embassy would be one of the first places I would call if I got into trouble.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To be honest, I am not sure whether the Embassy will do much to help except to suggest lawyers. It's not like the "old days" where they will involve themselves.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Having spoken to the Embassy recently I was dismayed that most of their advice involved directing me to the Foreign Office website.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought he uselessness of British consular services was well documented? Practically the only "Western" nation which won't really do anything involving their citizens.

If I ever have a legal problem, I'm whipping out my US passport and running to that embassy/consulate.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The consulate will tell you what to do but not do it for you. In the case of the OP, a call to the consulate would get you a visit to check you are okay, and a strong suggestion to get a lawyer. As the OP couldn't call the British Embassy, the initial concerns and panic would not have been allayed.

It's not uselessness as they aren't there to rescue foolish people, but to ensure they know the basics of what to do.


----------

